# check integrity of a CD-R



## postvak (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi, How can I check the integrity of a CD-R after some storage time. If I copy the contents to a harddisk I get an error if there is something wrong with the CD.
But this is time consuming due to the writing process.
Maybe it is possible to copy to a black hole ? Thanks.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

I think this might be helpful http://www.buildorbuy.org/cdtests.html

Good luck,

DS


----------

